# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: Im Terminal die Verzeichnisstruktur "grafisch" als Dateisystembaum anzeigen

## warumlinux

Wie man unter Linux im Terminal die Verzeichnisstruktur "grafisch" als Dateisystembaum mit dem tree Befehl anzeigen lassen kann. Ich zeige wie man das Kommando installiert und auch den tree Befehl verwendet. Und noch Optionen um die Dateien und Verzeichnisse mit Datum anzeigen zu lassen.
Und noch eine Option um das ganze mit dem tree Befehl, nicht alphabetisch, sondern nach Datum sortiert aus zu geben.

Link zum Video: http://youtu.be/eKH-GuUhv6Q

Nett wäre ein Daumen hoch, wem es gefällt und selbst verständlich auch ein Daumen runter, wer es nicht gut findet. :Big Grin: 
Alle Anregungen und Kommentare unter dem Video sind willkommen, so fern sie nicht beleidigend sind

----------

